# Locals Losing Certification?



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

I have heard of it happening but have never been involved in it. several of the locals in Nova Scotia were merged together to form local 625 many many years ago.....now all the little locals that were scattered around are now called units of local 625.


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

Years back Local 3 absorbed White Plains/Westchester becoming Local 3 North. This was supposedly due to horrendous misuse of their finances.


----------



## jplocal20 (Feb 3, 2013)

Local 20 (Dallas/Ft.Worth) was formed out the dissolution of Locals 59 (Dallas) and 116 (Ft.Worth). This happened about 13-15 years ago, which is before I got into the trade, but my understanding (I may be a bit off here) is that the memberships of both locals refused to agree to join with the other and they voted down the I.J. program as proposed by the I.O. All this ended up with the I.O. cancelling the charter for both locals and forming what is now Local 20.


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

Our local closed a little over a year ago, due to lack of money. We merged with local 48. I have seen nothing but positive things. Way better training center, better resources, more market recovery, larger labor pool, and anyone that wants to work, should be working.


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

We are a bit worried about our charter here on the island as well. Problems meeting our dues commitments to the I.O. Maybe about 3 to 4 times a year.......just not enough work.:no:


----------



## Brother Noah1 (Mar 23, 2010)

Amish Electrician said:


> Was having a nice chat with the local FLE chapter, and one of the guys told me how his 'home' local had lost it's certification, and ceased to exist.
> 
> So, now I'm curious. Has anyone here been a member in a local that lost its' certification? What were the issues that led to that happening? How well did you transition to another local?


My question to you is what would a local FLE chapter be??? Please try to explain this to me to where I might understand where your getting your information??? 
I have heard of locals having there Charter taken away and or frozen because of various reason, mostly they become insolvent and do not have enough work to support their own local. There have been a few cases in our history to my knowledge that may have just filed bankrupt?


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

sparky970 said:


> Our local closed a little over a year ago, due to lack of money. We merged with local 48. I have seen nothing but positive things. Way better training center, better resources, more market recovery, larger labor pool, and anyone that wants to work, should be working.


This sort of thing could potentially happen to my local as well (932). We're very small with few resources and we'd likely get squished into 280.


----------



## Amish Electrician (Jan 2, 2010)

"FLE" means "Federation of Linemen Electricians." In a more general sense, it's a catch-all term for the real 'journey'-men, the guys who travel extensively, chasing the big jobs. Our 'meeting' was just a friendly off-shift meeting at a local watering hole.

The main thrust of the meeting was that one of the 'big' jobs here is winding down, and another is way behind schedule. Guys have to decide whether to shake the tree, find another job elsewhere.

"Home local," of course, refers to the IBEW chapter where a man got his journeyman card.

I've seen one local get shut down - it can be a difficult time. From the comments here, it seems to happen more often than I ever suspected. It also seems that the International has things rather well arranged, for an orderly transition.

For example, the guy I was talking to related to me how he was approached one day by the BA for the area he was actually working in, and welcomed to the local. "You're with us now- your home local is no more." A smile, a handshake, and on with work. It was that simple.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Brother Noah said:


> My question to you is what would a local FLE chapter be??? Please try to explain this to me to where I might understand where your getting your information???
> I have heard of locals having there Charter taken away and or frozen because of various reason, mostly they become insolvent and do not have enough work to support their own local. There have been a few cases in our history to my knowledge that may have just filed bankrupt?


Fun loving electrician. Nothing more


----------



## Brother Noah1 (Mar 23, 2010)

Amish Electrician said:


> "FLE" means "Federation of Linemen Electricians." In a more general sense, it's a catch-all term for the real 'journey'-men, the guys who travel extensively, chasing the big jobs. Our 'meeting' was just a friendly off-shift meeting at a local watering hole.
> 
> The main thrust of the meeting was that one of the 'big' jobs here is winding down, and another is way behind schedule. Guys have to decide whether to shake the tree, find another job elsewhere.
> 
> ...


Thank you but I was under the impression that exposure was frowned upon by this said group? I hear lu#124 has enough work to support their own as well as many tramps in the next couple of years.Ill bet they still will not let us tramps use their golf course and or club? Oh yeah I have traveled to 46 of our states so far maybe I have met some of those critters you call FLE's?


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

Brother Noah said:


> Thank you but I was under the impression that exposure was frowned upon by this said group? I hear lu#124 has enough work to support their own as well as many tramps in the next couple of years.Ill bet they still will not let us tramps use their golf course and or club? Oh yeah I have traveled to 46 of our states so far maybe I have met some of those critters you call FLE's?


I would guess you are a member of their club. Are you an thumb bumper? Do you have a lightning bolt earring?


----------



## Amish Electrician (Jan 2, 2010)

Sorry, Brother Noah, if I offended you. No slur was intended.

Indeed, I was brought into the trade by guys I later learned were 'FLE's." I have the greatest respect for these guys; it's not easy living out of motels and sending all your money home, to a wife you hardly ever see.

That I was welcome at such an unofficial gathering should, all by itself, suggest to you that these guys figure I'm an OK sort. Even if I'm on the 'other side of the table' these days.

Sure, I could have said "IBEW," except that would, in turn, get folks wondering exactly what local I had in mind. I am asking a simple, general question.

As I mentioned, I went through the de-certification of one local I once belonged to, and it was a very, very unhappy time. I am happy to hear that it doesn't always have to be that way.

So, whether you're a fun-loving electrician, or simply broke every Wednesday .... let's just have a friendly chat, maybe even learn from each other.


----------



## donaldelectrician (Sep 30, 2010)

icefalkon said:


> Years back Local 3 absorbed White Plains/Westchester becoming Local 3 North. This was supposedly due to horrendous misuse of their finances.





LU 501 is no more ? 

Wow !



Don


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

donaldelectrician said:


> LU 501 is no more ?
> 
> Wow !
> 
> ...


Correct Don...officially disbanded and all the members became members of Local 3. Their lives improved vastly with that happening. Better medical, dental, and a slew of other benefits.


----------



## Brother Noah1 (Mar 23, 2010)

sparky970 said:


> I would guess you are a member of their club. Are you an thumb bumper? Do you have a lightning bolt earring?


No ear rings and or tattoos here. I have put many miles in the road and very often attended cook outs and even a couple of reunions that were fantastic for my whole family. From what I understand it is a secret society that make efforts to be discrete. I also agree with Brother Steve that local #3 has one of the best packages of any where I have been and working conditions that would be hard to be in one life time! Amish Electrician no offense taken and thanks for the kind gesture.


----------

